# Iran is on fire!



## SvK (Jun 14, 2009)

Iran is on fire.....been glued to Huffington Post / Twitter / The Atlantic all weekend.....Achmadinejad cut all cell network and more.....so all the feedback is from videos being sent by those brave kids over there....

Go kids of Iran GO!!!!!!

"Allahu Akbar"

SvK


----------



## Alex W (Jun 14, 2009)

what's going on?


----------



## _taylor (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WYGwlpz ... re=channel


----------



## Alex W (Jun 14, 2009)

god damn that "ah me dinner jacket" is a fuckin asshole


----------



## SvK (Jun 14, 2009)

Go here and watch all the movies that people managed to shoot with their phones, and snuck out over Twitter.......my heart jumped on the one a 5.31 pm "The Deafening"

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/06/1 ... 15189.html

there ya go!


----------



## SvK (Jun 14, 2009)

Achmadinejad counted 40
million votes BEFORE the election was over......

66 % TWO THIRDS of it's citizens are UNDER the age of 30......

85 % voter turnout for the election
70 % of Iran lives in the city ....

Achmadinejad support is rural!
No election monitors by independent parties......

I hope those kids don't give up......They kept shouting "we want change!"......they are tired of Being the boogeyman of the world and hate Achmadinejad and the Supreme leader......

This is crazy, but also good! They need to own this revolution........let's hope they don't stand down!

Go Kids of Iran Go!!!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 14, 2009)

There's no reason to believe western media on this issue. Remember operation AJAX?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Op%C3%A9ration_Ajax

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1953_Irani ... 7%C3%A9tat

It looks a lot like what happened back then. What the US, UK did was, among other things, arrange protest and all kinds of sh**t like that. Frankly, i expected something like this.


----------



## SvK (Jun 14, 2009)

Fernando.....

Spies didn't set up all those Twitter videos.......this is real....Achmadick stole this thing....


----------



## SvK (Jun 14, 2009)

The vast majority of Iran wants to become a part of the world not an enemy.....They are rebelling against Achmadinejad......The Internet has made global citizens of them.....They were born after the 1979 revolution...This is real!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 14, 2009)

SvK @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Fernando.....
> 
> Spies didn't set up all those Twitter videos.......this is real....Achmadick stole this thing....



Don't be naive SvK. Anybody could have set up those Twitter videos. As i said earlier, The US and UK stage demonstrations and stuff like that to overthrow democratically elected Mossadegh back then. And now that the US occupies Iraq they are in a far better position to do that.

To tell you the truth, the truth might be somewhere in the middle this time. But i guarantee you the CIA etc.. The US is involve somehow. There's no way I'm going to believe they sate there on their asses. 

And frankly, that seems a little to well organized, that smells bad. 

Haha! the funny things is i knew if Achmadinagad won the international community would say he stole the election. 

Well if the US use this to set up an attack on Iran then you have your answer.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 14, 2009)

SvK @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> The vast majority of Iran wants to become a part of the world not an enemy.....They are rebelling against Achmadinejad......The Internet has made global citizens of them.....They were born after the 1979 revolution...This is real!



Iran is not an enemies of anyone. Again, you're just repeating propaganda. Iran didn't invade a country Iraq you did. 

I wouldn't be surprise if Iranians from cities want to get Achmadinejad out of office. But he's very popular in regions.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 14, 2009)

So it isn't true that cell phone and internet communication has been disrupted?

And that the vote count was announced 3 days early (before it is possible to even count it).

(BTW my girlfriend is Iranian so I have a personal account of some views).

Even if he did win have you seen how the economy there has declined? Despite the rise of oil costs!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 14, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Iran didn't invade a country Iraq you did.



Actually Svk didn't invade Iraq. Our *EX*-government did. (which we got rid of. Sadly later than sooner). Just like the Iranian people have nothing to do with the views of their government (which they would like to get rid of).


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 14, 2009)

All I'm saying is that:

1- You cant trust the media on this issue.

2- Super powers like the US want him out. Well all know this.

3- They are somehow trying to influence Iranians to get ride him. There is a history here.



> So it isn't true that cell phone and Internet communication has been disrupted?



As far as i can tell, there are only a few corporation that control communication like cell phone and Internet communication world wide right now. And they are all western own. So this could all be stage by us. I could be wrong. Maybe Iran has their own independent network i don't know. It'd be interesting to find out. Come to think of it, I'm pretty sure Iran is dependent on wester technology for cell phone because they don't have satellite do they? 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/fe ... aunch-omid

Well i guess they are dependent in western satellite still as they've only begone launching satellite.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 14, 2009)

Evan Gamble @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Sun Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran didn't invade a country Iraq you did.
> ...



Well the democrats didn't do a damn thing to stop them did they? In fact they kept voting to fund this illegal war. And now they're staying over there even though they were suppose to come out. 

And you cant say they were lied to because i knew it was a lie so did the rest of the international community. They should have known. Hell it took me 2 minute to figure that info was bogus.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 14, 2009)

Any form of Media should be taken with a grain of salt I will give you that.

But you can take this view to far you know?

But hey maybe I'm just another robot to the machine right?! (just having some fun with you! :wink: )


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 14, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Evan Gamble @ Sun Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Fernando Warez @ Sun Jun 14 said:
> ...



Yeah that sucked. Fucking democrat pussies didn't want to be viewed as the party against defense.(how is attacking a country defense? :wink: )(yeah yeah yeah we didn't know they didn't have WMDs...blah blah)...whatever same shit different day.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2009)

The funny part is how anyone who doesn't believe these blatantly obvious conspiracies is totally gullible. Of course this is all a CIA plot and we're all complete fools for not recognizing what's so obvious to Fernando.


----------



## Illuminati (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm very sorry to see what those people are going through, in this friggen day and age. I wish them strength and courage in these dark hours. And most of all expeditious peace. 

Many of us here in the US felt like we'd just elected a dictator when George W. was reelected, his terms were the worst 8 years of my life. I hope the issues they have are resolved in a diplomatic fashion soon.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 14, 2009)

Illuminati @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> I'm very sorry to see what those people are going through, in this friggen day and age. I wish them strength and courage in these dark hours. And most of all expeditious peace.
> 
> Many of us here in the US felt like we'd just elected a dictator when George W. was reelected, it was the worst 8 years of my life. I hope the issues they have are resolved in a diplomatic fashion soon.



Nicely put.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 14, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> The funny part is how anyone who doesn't believe these blatantly obvious conspiracies is totally gullible. Of course this is all a CIA plot and we're all completely fools for not recognizing what's so obvious to Fernando.



Are you saying the US didn't overthrow Mossadegh? Because Obama himself acknowledged that in his speech. 

And as i said earlier, the way they did it. among other things, was to arrange protest and stuff. Innocent people died even. All for control of oil. Are you blind?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 14, 2009)

Evan Gamble @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Illuminati @ Mon Jun 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very sorry to see what those people are going through, in this friggen day and age. I wish them strength and courage in these dark hours. And most of all expeditious peace.
> ...



Yes. let's hope it can be resolve diplomatically. Enough blood has been spilled. That's the only thing I'm really worried about.


----------



## StrangeCat (Jun 14, 2009)

God it's crazy! Are we going to witness one of the most epic revolutions of out time? It's in the hands of those guys that want change. Another country that is going to try and rule with an iron fist? (revolution on the horizon)
I am sitting here writing music and people are being beat by police damn so sad!!!
Hope some sort of justice comes out of it. Obviously a rigged vote!
Those people reporting it are damn Brave!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2009)

Of course I'm not saying that, Fernando. There's something real at the root of all your conspiracy theories, before you pile on all the dung.

Really, to say that this is all propaganda and Ahmadinejad (I can say it but not spell it) is obviously the winner is just ridiculous. How the hell do you know that?!

And to say that Iran doesn't have any enemies is fricking ludicrous. It's true that they don't invade other countries, but have you heard Ahmadinejad's mouthing off about Israel? And these people are major players in the region - in fact they're trying to become THE major player. I don't blame them for that, nor do I necessarily blame them any more for wanting nukes than I blame any other country. (Which is to say that I don't feel any country has a right to have them.) But they act in their interest and throw their weight around just like any other country.

It's not a place I'd like to live.

Only Fernando can get me to argue that side of the situation, because I'm strongly on the dove side of the spectrum. But this is hardly an innocent, altruistic country with an enlightened government (meaning a Western-style democracy).


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 14, 2009)

The fact that the youth of Iran may indeed be rebelling in a big way certainly would not exclude the CIA from having people inside Iran: that's pretty much a given. That's what they do. It wouldn't be a bad thing if they're helping the Iranians in some way.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 14, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Of course I'm not saying that, Fernando. There's something real at the root of all your conspiracy theories, before you pile on all the dung.
> 
> Really, to say that this is all propaganda and Ahmadinejad (I can say it but not spell it) is obviously the winner is just ridiculous. How the hell do you know that?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 14, 2009)

Dave Connor @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> The fact that the youth of Iran may indeed be rebelling in a big way certainly would not exclude the CIA from having people inside Iran: that's pretty much a given. That's what they do.



Hahaha! Finally! 



> It wouldn't be a bad thing if they're helping the Iranians in some way.



Well that's the part i disagree. I mean i think it's arrogant for anyone to tell how they should live their life. And i guarantee you, the CIA is not into helping people. 

Anyway, good night.


----------



## bdr (Jun 15, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> What i said was Iran is not the enemies of anyone. I should have said is not a threat to anyone. the whole thing about wanting to destroy Israel is a lie and the media keeps repeating it. they twist his world. But it's he doesn't like Zionism but that doesn't meant he wants to blow off Israel. Just like we were not gonna nuke Russia because we didn't like communism.



From Jeff Goldberg's column at The Atlantic.

"Questions periodically arise about whether or not Iranian President Ahmadinejad's statement that he wants to see Israel "wiped off the map" really means, in the original Farsi, that he seeks the elimination of the Jewish state. I republish here, then, a handy list of Ahmadinejad's statements on the subject. Judge for yourself what he hopes to see happen to Israel:

October, 2005: "Our dear Imam said that the occupying regime must be wiped off the map and this was a very wise statement. We cannot compromise over the issue of Palestine... I have no doubt that the new wave that has started in Palestine, and we witness it in the Islamic world too, will eliminate this disgraceful stain from the Islamic world. But we must be aware of tricks."

July, 2006: "Nations in the region will be more furious every day. It won't take long before the wrath of the people turns into a terrible explosion that will wipe the Zionist entity off the map...The basic problem in the Islamic world is the existence of the Zionist regime, and the Islamic world and the region must mobilize to remove this problem. It is a usurper that our enemies made and imposed on the Muslim world, a regime tò   ¤É   ¤Ê   ¤Ë   ¤Ì   ¤Í   ¤Î   ¤Ï   ¤Ð   ¤Ñ   ¤Ò   ¤Ó   ¤Ô   ¤Õ   ¤Ö   ¤×   ¤Ø   ¤Ù   ¤Ú   ¤Û   ¤Ü   ¤Ý   ¤Þ   ¤ß   ¤à   ¤á   ¤â   ¤ã   ¤ä   ¤å   ¤æ   ¤ç   ¤è   ¤é   ¤ê   ¤ë   ¤ì   ¤í   ¤î   ¤ï   ¤ð   ¤ñ   ¤ò   ¤ó   ¤ô   ¤õ   ¤ö   ¤÷   ¤ø   ¤ù   ¤ú   ¤û   ¤ü   ¤ý   ¤þ   ¤ÿ   ¤    ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤	   ¤
   ¤   ¤   ¤    ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤    ¤!   ¤"   ¤#   ¤$   ¤%   ¤&   ¤'   ¤(   ¤)   ¤*   ¤+   ¤,   ¤-   ¤.   ¤/   ¤0   ¤1   ¤2   ¤3   ¤4   ¤5   ¤6   ¤7   ¤8              ò   ¤:   ¤;   ¤<   ¤=   ¤>   ¤?   ¤@   ¤A   ¤B   ¤C   ¤D   ¤E   ¤F   ¤G   ¤H   ¤I   ¤J   ¤K   ¤L   ¤M   ¤N   ¤O   ¤P   ¤Q   ¤R   ¤S   ¤T   ¤U   ¤V   ¤W   ¤X   ¤Y   ¤Z   ¤[   ¤\   ¤]   ¤^   ¤_   ¤`   ¤a   ¤b   ¤c   ¤d   ¤e   ¤f   ¤g   ¤h   ¤i   ¤j   ¤k   ¤l   ¤m   ¤n   ¤o   ¤p   ¤q   ¤r   ¤s   ¤t   ¤u   ¤v   ¤w   ¤x   ¤y   ¤z   ¤{   ¤|   ¤}   ¤~   ¤   ¤€   ¤   ¤‚   ¤ƒ   ¤„   ¤…   ¤†   ¤‡   ¤ˆ   ¤‰   ¤Š   ¤‹   ¤Œ   ¤   ¤Ž   ¤   ¤   ¤‘   ¤’   ¤“   ¤”   ¤•   ¤–   ¤—   ¤˜   ¤™   ¤š   ¤›   ¤œ   ¤   ¤ž   ¤Ÿ   ¤    ¤¡   ¤¢   ¤£   ¤¤   ¤¥   ¤¦   ¤§   ¤¨   ¤©              ò   ¤«   ¤¬   ¤­   ¤®   ¤¯   ¤°   ¤±   ¤²   ¤³   ¤´   ¤µ   ¤¶   ¤·   ¤¸   ¤¹   ¤º   ¤»   ¤¼   ¤½   ¤¾   ¤¿   ¤À   ¤Á   ¤Â   ¤Ã   ¤Ä   ¤Å   ¤Æ   ¤Ç   ¤È   ¤É   ¤Ê   ¤Ë   ¤Ì   ¤Í   ¤Î   ¤Ï   ¤Ð   ¤Ñ   ¤Ò   ¤Ó   ¤Ô   ¤Õ   ¤Ö   ¤×   ¤Ø   ¤Ù   ¤Ú   ¤Û   ¤Ü   ¤Ý   ¤Þ   ¤ß   ¤à   ¤á   ¤â   ¤ã   ¤ä   ¤å   ¤æ   ¤ç   ¤è   ¤é   ¤ê   ¤ë   ¤ì   ¤í   ¤î   ¤ï   ¤ð   ¤ñ   ¤ò   ¤ó   ¤ô   ¤õ   ¤ö   ¤÷   ¤ø   ¤ù   ¤ú   ¤û   ¤ü   ¤ý   ¤þ   ¤ÿ   ¤    ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤	   ¤
   ¤   ¤   ¤    ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤              ò   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤   ¤    ¤!   ¤"   ¤#   ¤$   ¤%   ¤&   ¤'   ¤(   ¤)   ¤*   ¤+   ¤,   ¤-   ¤.   ¤/   ¤D   ¤E   ¤F   ¤G   ¤0   ¤1   ¤2   ¤3   ¤4   ¤5   ¤6   ¤7   ¤8   ¤9   ¤:   ¤;   ¤<   ¤=   ¤>   ¤?   ¤@   ¤A   ¤B   ¤C   ¤H   ¤I   ¤J   ¤K   ¤L   ¤M   ¤N   ¤O   ¤P   ¤Q   ¤R   ¤S   ¤T   ¤U   ¤V   ¤W   ¤X   ¤Y   ¤Z   ¤[   ¤\   ¤]   ¤^   ¤_   ¤`   ¤a   ¤b   ¤c   ¤d   ¤e   ¤f   ¤g   ¤h   ¤i   ¤j   ¤k   ¤l   ¤m   ¤n   ¤o   ¤p   ¤q   ¤r   ¤s   ¤t   ¤u   ¤v   ¤w   ¤x   ¤y   ¤z   ¤{   ¤|   ¤}   ¤~   ¤   ¤€   ¤   ¤‚   ¤ƒ   ¤„   ¤…   ¤†   ¤‡   ¤ˆ   ¤‰   ¤Š   ¤‹              nd like a dead rat after being slapped by the Lebanese."

June, 2008: "(Israel) has reached the end of its function and will soon disappear off the geographical domain."


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 15, 2009)

I have several Iranian friends who were jailed (in one case for 5 years) immediately after the '79 revolution, where they suffered daily tortures (mental and physical). Others who were beaten out of the country for publishing anti-fundamentalist newspapers. They all had to suffer the executions of many friends, family members. This fascist regime has built mosques on top of the graves of people of the Baha'i faith and of people who tried to resist the clerics' takeover. I am very, very nervous that many more people will suffer tremendously before sanity returns to Iran.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 15, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> I have several Iranian friends who were jailed (in one case for 5 years) immediately after the '79 revolution, where they suffered daily tortures (mental and physical). Others who were beaten out of the country for publishing anti-fundamentalist newspapers. They all had to suffer the executions of many friends, family members. This fascist regime has built mosques on top of the graves of people of the Baha'i faith and of people who tried to resist the clerics' takeover. I am very, very nervous that many more people will suffer tremendously before sanity returns to Iran.



But how can that be? It's all a media hoax! :roll:


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 15, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Dave Connor @ Sun Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that the youth of Iran may indeed be rebelling in a big way certainly would not exclude the CIA from having people inside Iran: that's pretty much a given. That's what they do.
> ...


The CIA was instrumental in helping the Afghans defeat the Soviets so they can be very helpful to nations that are struggling with oppression. The current head of the CIA is not some whacko right-wing American Imperialist either.

Every talking head on every cable channel has been talking about American intelligence supporting the democratic elements in Iran for years so it's not like it's deep, dark, hush-hush stuff.


----------



## SvK (Jun 15, 2009)

WOW!!!


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 15, 2009)

SvK @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> WOW!!!



I Know! 

Photoshop is amazing, isn't it Fernando?


----------



## José Herring (Jun 15, 2009)

tobyond @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> As usual, Big Picture comes through with the goods:
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/0 ... ction.html
> 
> Picture 38 is truly epic.



c'mon picture 38 is just a CIA produced photoshopped picture distributed by the Zionist backed media funded by the Jew banker. Anybody can see that.

Fernando Please man. Please. :roll:


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 15, 2009)

Jose, it's just not gonna happen. What's happening here takes a lifetime to correct.

BUT- it's ironic - because his viewpoints are so disturbingly off the mark, it only creates a platform to counter the garbage. For example, John G's post, Svk, the Big Pic and on and On.. That's where the real power is and would otherwise not be posted here if it were'nt for Fernandos irresponsible and-believe it or not-PERSONAL-posts.

Truth has a way of surfacing through the muck,eventually.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 15, 2009)

Man, these are just amazing pics!! I wish those people lots of power and hope this situation will be solved soon (of course in the right way).

Even tho I would know nothing of politics and everything related. If I see THAT many people out on the street THAT angry, you simply see that something MUST be wrong. Period.


----------



## SvK (Jun 15, 2009)

Call me naive, romantic whatever........

These kids of Iran are going to win!'
Within the next 7 days.........

Achma will flee or die like Mussolini (he was kicked to death in a public square)

GO IRAN, GO!!


----------



## Jaap (Jun 15, 2009)

SvK @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Call me naive, romantic whatever........
> 
> These kids of Iran are going to win!'
> Within the next 7 days.........
> ...



OT: Mussolini was excuted with his mistress in a small village while he was escaping to Switzerland. Along side with him they executed 16 other people travelling with him.
He was shot in the chest but he was hung up the day later in a village - source: http://www.amazon.com/History-Modern-World-8th/dp/0070408262 (http://www.amazon.com/History-Modern-Wo ... 0070408262)

On topic: I do hope for a better change in Iran and I hope they will succeed in removing Ahmedinejad in a peacefull way. Mousavi and the Karoubi went to appeal against the current elections at an instititution (the 12 man Council of care takers) who looks after the constitution, but not much luck there I think since they report directly to the Ayatolah who is favoring Ahmedinejad.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 15, 2009)

SvK @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Call me naive, romantic whatever.......



call it optimism


----------



## SvK (Jun 15, 2009)

Genau alter 

SvK


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 15, 2009)

Funny i saw a sign in English on one of the pics that said where's my vote? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 15, 2009)

josejherring @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> tobyond @ Mon Jun 15 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, Big Picture comes through with the goods:
> ...



Why do you come after me with Jew bankers and Zionist media? I don't remember mentioning anything about that.

So you've noticed Pic# 38 as well? :mrgreen: I guess it's a bilingual protest huh?

edited: It's pic 36 actually.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 15, 2009)

artsoundz @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Jose, it's just not gonna happen. What's happening here takes a lifetime to correct.
> 
> BUT- it's ironic - because his viewpoints are so disturbingly off the mark, it only creates a platform to counter the garbage. For example, John G's post, Svk, the Big Pic and on and On.. That's where the real power is and would otherwise not be posted here if it were'nt for Fernandos irresponsible and-believe it or not-PERSONAL-posts.
> 
> Truth has a way of surfacing through the muck,eventually.



You know, you keep coming after me like that and i might become an antisemite after all.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 15, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Funny i saw a sign in English on one of the pics that said where's my vote? :mrgreen:



Yes, it's weird, even in germany there are some signs saying "emergency exit" or "danger!" ... funny, I live in a photoshopped world and didn't even realize it.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 15, 2009)

Waywyn @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Mon Jun 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny i saw a sign in English on one of the pics that said where's my vote? :mrgreen:
> ...



I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. Are you trying to minimize this? Because there's a huge difference between and exit sign on a door and an English sign in a protest in Iran. This is very odd.

And there's an other red flag IMO. In a report posted here by the associate press, they say the majority of the protesters were young men. And that's not normal. I would think they'd be lots of women seeing how they supported the other guy i cont remember his name.


----------



## _taylor (Jun 15, 2009)

"police" is Persian?


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 15, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Waywyn @ Mon Jun 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Fernando Warez @ Mon Jun 15 said:
> ...



Sorry, we have pretty much pure news in german, at least on two tv stations here in germany and those sources are pretty reliable.
Mayb I shouldn't get into this, but you really can't tell me that all this is fake?!? Do you actually know how many people are must be involved? What about those cell phones cut off? Do you really want to tell me that hundred thousands of people are involved in a consipracy theory?? This is simply not possible!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 15, 2009)

Waywyn @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Mon Jun 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Waywyn @ Mon Jun 15 said:
> ...



I never said it was fake. What I'm saying is there's a clear possibility that these protest are backed/arranged by US and UK just like they did to overthrow Mossadegh back then. Do you understand that they did just that? It's not a theory. It happened. So the protest is real but it is not a natural spontaneous movement coming from Iranians. It's arrange finance by outside forces and then other Iranian comes and follow the heard. Assuming this is the case here of course.

To tell you the truth, i think this is whats happening. The main reason for this is that i SOOOO saw it coming. Basically, i knew the US, UK and Israel wanted to get ride of the president of Iran. Then i thought the election might be a perfect time to do it by claims of election fraud and protest etc... I knew this not because i can see in the future, but because it is standard procedure to operate like that. They first try to assassinate leaders they don't like. Or try to overthrow them from with in by backing one opposing fraction. Then when everything fails, they use military action and invade that country. This is exactly what happened in Iraq BTW. 

That said i hope it works because the control freaks sociopath extraordinary that runs our countries always get what they want and at least lives will be saved way. I hope no one gets killed. Including the actual president of Iran because he doesn't deserve this IMO. I've listen to him and he's a good man. He doesn't like Zionism and he has very good reason not to. He shouldn't die because his political view are different.

Frankly, I'm pretty disgusted by what I'm reeding in this thread.


BTW, i use to think i had good news here in Canada and then i realize it was not so.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 15, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ 15/6/2009 said:


> ... the actual president of Iran because he doesn't deserve this IMO. I've listen to him and he's a good man.



You don't say? Why don't you invite him over for tea and biscuits? Perhaps you can share with him some of the forums you visit, the music you listen to, movies you watch, friends you keep, etc. I'm sure he'd be thrilled and would be a wonderful guest.


----------



## SvK (Jun 15, 2009)

OK......

Check this out" "Twiiter" which is the only tool the people of Iran have to get their movies and texts out to the rest of the world.....(Achmadick is trying to scramble everything) was scheduled to shut down and do maintenance tonight / day..........

They have decided to stay open so that the Iranians can keep posting....

"THIS REVOLUTION WILL NOT BE TELEVISED !"

Go Iran!!

SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 15, 2009)

And what if it is election fraud, Fernando? So far it appears that it is.

This is the exact same game as your 9/11 conspiracy crap - the distinctions between reality, possibility, probability, quid, pro, and quo are all totally blurred in your mind.

And frankly it does sound like you don't like Jews. I'm not at all in favor of Israeli expansion, but where would you have sent the Jews from central Europe after WWII? They needed somewhere to go. Obama isn't the first person to point out that Israel is not about to go away, and I think anyone with half a brain is in favor of everyone in the Middle East making peace.

Really, the way you go on about Jews and Zionism is sort of ugly, and it's not only because I'm ethnically Jewish that I find it offensive - along with a lot of what you post. You claim not to be racist, but then why would you want to defend a total piece of shit who advocates blowing up 7+ million innocent Israelis?! Do you find it amusing that he says the Holocaust didn't happen? This guy's rhetoric sucks - it's not just a political position. It's also not like he's a great leader out for the good of Iraq or that they don't have a government that most rational people would find rather offensive from a human rights point of view.

And yes, he really does shoot his mouth off like that. The CIA isn't flapping his lips and faking the translation.

You know, it takes a lot for me to get offended by anti-Semitic remarks, despite being of Semitic descent. I'm not in favor of Israeli aggression or expansion at all, and I don't happen to follow Judaism or any other religion. But I did grow up in the big shadow of having lost ancestors in concentration camps, with parents and grandparents who escaped Nazi Germany under extreme duress and arrived in England literally without a penny. That's why I find your posts more than a little bit insensitive.

Please don't bother with the usual reply about how everyone is so touchy whenever anyone says anything about Israel; I'm totally the wrong person for that. The correct response would be to stop and think about why some people here find the way you say certain things a little bit offensive.


----------



## SvK (Jun 15, 2009)

LINK to VIDEO of Obama's c omplete statement (5 minutes)

thoughts?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/06/1 ... 15189.html

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jun 15, 2009)

IMPORTANT (for windows users!)

Something you can do. How to set up a proxy so Iranian web users can get around the censors.

http://blog.austinheap.com/2009/06/15/how-to-setup-a-proxy-for-iran-citizens-for-windows/ (http://blog.austinheap.com/2009/06/15/h ... r-windows/)

SvK


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 15, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> And what if it is election fraud, Fernando? So far it appears that it is.
> 
> This is the exact same game as your 9/11 conspiracy crap - the distinctions between reality, possibility, probability, quid, pro, and quo are all totally blurred in your mind.
> 
> ...



I know exactly whats bothering people here. It's my criticism of Israel. I think you guys know there's no real arguments against what I'm saying so you have to resort to cheap tricks like accusations of antisemitism and try to make this about Jews. And it's the same typical reaction i see everywhere. As soon as you criticize Israel's policies. You see insults and antisemitic accusation. 

Frankly, I'm starting to think there are Jewish supremacist out there. I call them that because they will not tolerate any criticism of Israel. And i see signs of this here.


----------



## hbuus (Jun 15, 2009)

Fernando, I just jumped into this thread and read your last post here - Ahmadinejad have indeed said that Israel should be destroyed, or, in his exact words "wiped off the face of the earth".

See here:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2005/oct/27/israel.iran


----------



## Alex W (Jun 15, 2009)

Nick, don't bother. Seriously.


----------



## Illuminati (Jun 15, 2009)

Fernando,

If you want to find the culprits and thieves it's really easy. They are in every country and of every race. They have 12 bedroom houses, yachts, 5 cars, several vacation homes. They are the wealth class which works on oppression for their protection. They got all of this by exploiting the system and making friends in high places with like minds, they moved faster than the system could patch itself, so they get away with it. They lobby congress with a hundred lawyers daily. Their main objective is dehumanization for maximum profit. To deflect from themselves, they pay their help really well, so no has the desire to ask where the blood money comes from and the work they do just seams like real business smarts from a distance. 

Globalization is completely a corporate agenda. I've seen corporations ruin many ways of life. This area of civics needs a touch-up, bad. >8o 

The zionists didn't make the blue wall of silence. They don't rape kids in foster care. They don't beat gay and black children to death for fun. They don't go out to get high while the kids are home starving and alone. All kinds of unwell people do this, and if they can do this, anything is possible. :(


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 15, 2009)

hbuus @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Fernando, I just jumped into this thread and read your last post here - Ahmadinejad have indeed said that Israel should be destroyed, or, in his exact words "wiped off the face of the earth".
> 
> See here:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2005/oct/27/israel.iran



Actually, what he said is that he wish for the Zionist regime to be wipe off the face of the earth. He basically hope for a regime change in Israel just like we wished for a regime change in communist Russia. As i said before, the western media distorted what he said and keep repeating it. It's pure propaganda. 

And here is one obvious thing the media should say, and that is that Iran is in no position to wipe Israel off that map and never will be in that position. It's not going to happen because Israel is the military super power in the region by far. And they have the support of super powers in the west. The whole thing is not about Israel security but about Israel wanting to stay the unchallenged military super power in the region. And Iran getting nuke would change that. And it would seem western super powers are worried for geopolitical reasons. 

And even if he said it? Are we really going to go to war with Iran because the guy says stupid stuff some times? I still cant believe we would invade a country because their leader put his foot in his mouth too often, while we let an other country build illegal settlement and occupy other people's land for 40 years. You'd have to be a complete retard not to see the double standard here, right?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not going to bother, Alex, because I've already said what I have to say and Fernando a) is never going to get it, and b) is arguing against points of view I also happen to disagree with.

Illuminati, I'm not saying this to be argumentative and it's a tangent, but I'd argue that we were actually better off when the corporations ruled the country and produced things. The problem we have now is that since Reagan, the tax code has shifted to allow CEOs and their ilk to take the money out of corporations and use it to build Mediterranean mini-mansions. That's created a world of short-term profit thinking (so the CEO can harvest as much money before the time bomb that comes with his job goes off) and a government of/by/for the lobbyists.

Look at the banks, for example.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 15, 2009)

Illuminati @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Fernando,
> 
> If you want to find the culprits and thieves it's really easy. They are in every country and of every race. They have 12 bedroom houses, yachts, 5 cars, several vacation homes. They are the wealth class which works on oppression for their protection. They got all of this by exploiting the system and making friends in high places with like minds, they moved faster than the system could patch itself, so they get away with it. They lobby congress with a hundred lawyers daily. Their main objective is dehumanization for maximum profit. To deflect from themselves, they pay their help really well, so no has the desire to ask where the blood money comes from and the work they do just seams like real business smarts from a distance.
> 
> Globalization is completely a corporate agenda. I've seen corporations ruin many ways of life. This area of civics needs a touch-up, bad. >8o



I think you know we agree on that.



> The zionists didn't make the blue wall of silence. They don't rape kids in foster care. They don't beat gay and black children to death for fun. They don't go out to get high while the kids are home starving and alone. All kinds of unwell people do this, and if they can do this, anything is possible. :(



But i don't know what the blue wall of silence is? 

Frankly, I'm not sure how this thread turned into a Zionist thread. But in the case of Iran i think it is mostly about western super powers wanting to control oil in Iran. I don't even blame Israel for that. So for those who thinks i put all blames on Israel then you can see it's not the case. But i do believe Israel is exaggerating this threat from Iran for reasons I've already explained.


----------



## Illuminati (Jun 15, 2009)

The Blue Wall of Silence are the crimes the police commit in the line of duty that the public and outsiders aren't notified about. It's a brotherhood. They are kept secret, this is known to be the consensus. These crimes include police brutality against civilians and prisoners, stealing drug money, race related crimes, drug related crimes, planting evidence, being "on the take", using their police authority to bully business and civilians for organized crime, covering up evidence during investigations to protect each other from prosecution....etc...

This stuff here, is a real tangible problem, to me this holds priority over money wars. Because being broke sucks, but being tazed and beaten with batons while handcuffed just won't work at all. It's completely the opposite of the purpose of being civilized.


----------



## SvK (Jun 15, 2009)

achmadick has landed in Russia for the summit he is attending.....he will be there for 2 days......hmmmmmm

Go Iran!!!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 15, 2009)

Illuminati @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> The Blue Wall of Silence are the crimes the police commit in the line of duty that the public and outsiders aren't notified about. It's a brotherhood. They are kept secret, this is known to be the consensus. These crimes include police brutality against civilians and prisoners, stealing drug money, race related crimes, drug related crimes, planting evidence, being "on the take", using their police authority to bully business and civilians for organized crime, covering up evidence during investigations to protect each other from prosecution....etc...
> 
> This stuff here, is a real tangible problem, to me this holds priority over money wars. Because being broke sucks, but being tazed and beaten with batons while handcuffed just won't work at all. It's completely the opposite of the purpose of being civilized.



I know what you mean. Unfortunately, were heading there no dough.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 16, 2009)

SvK... I find it extremely unlikely that Ahmadinejad will be out of power soon. But hats off to you for calling it if it happens! 

English worded protest signs!? Hmmm... I wonder if there is an off chance of this being due to awareness of western media covering the events. Could it be that a few Iranias find it prudent to communicate internationally during these times? Nah... CIA all the way. 

Look at all the protestors... Could it be that some of them are genuinely unhappy? That they have a pretty good sense of what it's like to live in Iran, and want a regime change? Naaah... CIA orchestrated it all, tricking or paying people into taking to the street at the risk of imprisonment, violence and death... Yup.. THAT makes sense.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 16, 2009)

Some very sadly statements and opinions, Fernando! Ahmadinejad and many other fanatic moslems hate the Israelis... . 

I hope Iran will get a change and will be more civilized.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 16, 2009)

ARG! I just went to http://www.ahmadinejad.ir/err.html - the official blog of Ahmadinejad... I got this message.. IN ENGLISH! "The maximum number of user reached, 
Server is too busy, please try again later..."

I smell a conspiracy!


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 16, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> English worded protest signs!? Hmmm... I wonder if there is an off chance of this being due to awareness of western media covering the events. Could it be that a few Iranias find it prudent to communicate internationally during these times? Nah... CIA all the way.



I wanted to say the same kinda. How can someone underestimate a culture and it's people. Shouldn't it be possible that lots of iranian people are aware that the rest of the world would have a hardtime to read farsi/persian ... so they decided to bring up shields which should be understood by the public? Lol, no ... CIA of course 

*LOL* ... and by the way!! MUAHHAHAH, which secret service would be so damn ass stupid and dumb to not think about something like this. Fernando, do you really think if the CIA would be able to arrange such a huge thing, coordinate all the structure, plan out ana manage the procedure all in all, they would forget about shields written in english? :mrgreen:


----------



## Angel (Jun 16, 2009)

Waywyn @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Yes, it's weird, even in germany there are some signs saying "emergency exit" or "danger!"



Don't forget "WC"


----------



## Jaap (Jun 16, 2009)

Hopefully good news: the gaurdian council decided to recount the votes.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 16, 2009)

> Christian Marcussen @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > SvK... I find it extremely unlikely that Ahmadinejad will be out of power soon. But hats off to you for calling it if it happens!
> ...



I'm sure there are genuine protester in there. But i do get a sense there is a little more than that going on. 

And again, you try to ridicule the CIA involvement even though the US has admitted doing exactly that to overthrow the democratically elected President of Iran Moassadegh back then.

And what was the direct consequence? The Sha privatized oil and big US and UK oil company got the oil contracts. So you have the UK and the US overthrowing a government and then they get the control of Iran's oil? But of course it would be ridiculous to think they might try that again right? :roll:

BTW, I saw an other English sign on TV last night.

And those who thinks the CIA or who ever could just make a silly mistake like that i assure you, I've see much more obvious fake protest in the past.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 16, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> > Christian Marcussen @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> >
> >
> > > SvK... I find it extremely unlikely that Ahmadinejad will be out of power soon. But hats off to you for calling it if it happens!
> > ...



If I were living in Iran I would use English as well. Those students are not crazy and they are aware that the western world had its eye pointed to Iran due to the elections and that there were a lot of international tv stations and journalists out there.
Those people are not crazy Fernando, what would you have done if you were in that position and you knew there were international tv stations there?
I know I would use English as well and show the world hopefully there is something wrong with elections and hope that something will happen.


----------



## SvK (Jun 16, 2009)

Fernando,

I figured it out, you're working for AhmADick's morality police, and have been tasked to feed all composer sites online with disinformation regarding the situation in Iran.... What you don't realize is that VI-control is actually a CIA front, established with the sole purpose of monitoring YOU!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 16, 2009)

germancomponist @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Some very sadly statements and opinions, Fernando! Ahmadinejad and many other fanatic moslems hate the Israelis... .
> 
> I hope Iran will get a change and will be more civilized.



How would you feel if the Zionist leaders of the world had decided to work for the establishment of a Jewish state in Germany? And then came and conquered much of Germany? Of course you'd feel threaten. And so would a lot of nations in Europe. It's only natural. Well, that's exactly what happened in Palestine. So the Palestinians are pissed of and feel threaten and so does many Muslim in the region. 

I wonder how Americans would feel if the Zionist leaders had established of a Jewish state in Texas? They probably would go along with that right?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 16, 2009)

SvK @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Fernando,
> 
> I figured it out, you're working for AhmADick's morality police, and have been tasked to feed all composer sites online with disinformation regarding the situation in Iran.... What you don't realize is that VI-control is actually a CIA front, established with the sole purpose of monitoring YOU!



Well i was just about to say that reeding you guys feel a lot like reeding western propaganda. I mean it's the same message.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 16, 2009)

A friend's daughter is in Tehran (she is Iranian and lived through the 1979 overthrow of the Shah). She says that it feels like 1979 all over again and that the situation is very serious, with students and protesters organising using land lines and other means of communication.

Ominous that representatives of domestic and international media are being expelled or supressed:

From Al Jazeera:

"*Iran curbs media after poll result*

Iran has taken steps to control the flow of information from both domestic and international news sources, accusing them of exaggerating reports of anti-government protests in Tehran, the capital.

On Monday, the government ordered the expulsion of a Spanish television crew who were covering the protests against the re-election of Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, the Iranian president, one of the journalists said.

"We are the unwelcome witnesses," Yolanda Alvarez of the RTVE public broadcasting network said.

"They want to get rid of all the foreign media ... the streets last night were full of ant-riot police. The reason there has been no repression (until now) is definitely because they know we were there," she said.

Al Jazeera's Teymoor Nabili, reporting from Tehran, said that it had become increasingly difficult for the media to operate in Iran since the elections results were announced on Saturday. 

"Day-by-day our ability to access any information has been slowly whittled away," he said.

"I now stand in a position where I am no longer allowed to take a camera out onto the streets, I am not even sure if I can walk out onto the streets with a mobile phone without getting into trouble. 

Newspaper suspended

Also on Monday, a reformist newspaper owned by Mir Hossein Mousavi, the defeated presidential candidate, was suspended by the authorities."

http://english.aljazeera.net/news/middl ... 21161.html


----------



## SvK (Jun 16, 2009)

Now.......To indulge Fernando's love of all things cnspiracy, try this 1 on for size :

1) The supreme leader of Iran approves all the candidates whorun for the presidency (400 applied this year and 4 were chosen ) ......One could argue that The Supreme leader has positiv rlations with both Achma AND Moussavi......

2) The biggest threat to the old order of things in the middle east is the popularity of Obama with the young.......

3) The supreme leader, Achma AND Moussavi conspire this whole thing in Iran......Moussavi pretends to be outraged at election, Supreme leader allows the protests of the unknowing masses......all of it orchestrated.....in order to force Obama to make mistakes that will drastically decrease his popularity with the youth in Iran, and then be able to continue business as usual.....

Just a crazy thought.....


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 16, 2009)

John, Aljazeera was founded in London and that is not a good sign at all. 

Many people believe that the true centre of power in the world IS London. And i happen to be one of them. 

Don't get me wrong. I like Aljazeera, but i think they are under western influence too. To a lesser degree.


SvK, i would think the young people of Iran would be smarter than to fall for a big info commercial. Which is what Obama is. But i know Obama was picked up to attract support in the region, but i would think they are smarter than this over there.

Anyway, I've pretty much said what i had to say about all this.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 16, 2009)

Well if you think they are smart, why don't you think they aren't smart enough to use english frases on boards to draw international attention as posted in my previous post (you didn't answer my question on what would you do if you were in their situation, reffer to my previous post for full info about the context)

Edit: Al jazeera did not start in London, but in Qatar in november 1996 after they received $150 million to start independant from BBC service world after the BBC signed an agreement with the Saudi's which caused that their network was censored. They broke with the BBC and started with the funding they received as independant broadcasting company.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 16, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> germancomponist @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Some very sadly statements and opinions, Fernando! Ahmadinejad and many other fanatic moslems hate the Israelis... .
> ...



Israel is and was always the Jewish place, since thousends and more years. Just google the history!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 16, 2009)

germancomponist @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > germancomponist @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> ...



Nice dissinfo body. 

Jews were chased out like 2000 years ago. 

And why would the Zionist leaders of America and England and France etc.. meat and call for the creation of a Jewish state if they already had a state? :? :? :? 

Now they may say they have a 2000 year old claim but that would be insane and beyond fanaticism if you ask me.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 16, 2009)

Jaap, all i know is i found a wiki llink yesterday saying it was founded in London.

I'll try to answer your question but I've spent quiet a lot of time in this thread already.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 16, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Jazeera#History


----------



## Lex (Jun 16, 2009)

germancomponist @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > germancomponist @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> ...



Really?...how about the fact that US is and was untill less then 200 years ago a Native American place? Just google the history 

aLex


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 16, 2009)

It's odd because i found a wiki link that clearly stated Ajzazeera was founded in London and now it's gone...

Anyway, the BBC seem to be quiet involve.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/media/aljazeera-the-new-power-on-the-small-screen-512562.html (http://www.independent.co.uk/news/media ... 12562.html)

I like Robert Fisk comment in this report. This is one journalist i tend to trust.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=semszJs7 ... annel_page


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 16, 2009)

I found the link that says Al Jazeera was formed in London in 1992.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aljazeera_Publishing


----------



## SvK (Jun 16, 2009)

They can win!!


----------



## SvK (Jun 16, 2009)

http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/.a/6a00d83451c45669e201157026d098970c-popup (http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/. ... 970c-popup)

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jun 16, 2009)

Can someone please post this image properly? My Iphone won't do it....


----------



## tobyond (Jun 16, 2009)

More from Big Picture:

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/0 ... turmo.html

Pics from around the world, but this time it's interesting to see both sides rallying.

I guess the CIA is practicing their Photoshop skills again Fernando.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 17, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> I found the link that says Al Jazeera was formed in London in 1992.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aljazeera_Publishing



That is Aljazeera PUBLISHING, not the TV channel, you moron.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 17, 2009)

tobyond @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> More from Big Picture:
> 
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/0 ... turmo.html
> 
> ...



OMG, amongst other foreign countries, there is a pic from Frankfurt ... and on one of the shields it says: HOW LONG! ... conspiracy again! =o


----------



## SvK (Jun 17, 2009)

THEY CAN WIN!

In fact at one point, Mousavi's supporters were shouting 'thank you, thank you' to the soldiers.

One woman went up to the special forces men, who normally are very brutal with Mr Mousavi's supporters, and said 'can you protect us from the Basij?' He said 'with God's help'.
It was quite extraordinary because it looked as if the military authorities in Tehran have either taken a decision not to go on supporting the very brutal militia - which is always associated with the presidency here - or individual soldiers have made up their own mind that they're tired of being associated with the kind of brutality that left seven dead yesterday - buried, by the way secretly by the police - and indeed the seven or eight students who were killed on the university campus 24 hours earlier.
Quite a lot of policeman are beginning to smile towards the demonstrators of Mr Mousavi, who are insisting there must be a new election because Mr Ahmadinejad wasn't really elected. Quite an extraordinary scene.


----------



## SvK (Jun 17, 2009)

Live Tweeting The Revolution:

http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/t ... ution.html


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 17, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ 16/6/2009 said:


> Anyway, I've pretty much said what i had to say about all this.



If only that were true! :roll:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 17, 2009)

Great forum:

http://iran.whyweprotest.net/


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 17, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the link that says Al Jazeera was formed in London in 1992.
> ...



hahahah - comedy gold. I just got a real LOL from reading that - thanks Jay - Someone had to say it :D . It's such a weird feeling sitting alone, reading something, and then suddenly burst out laughing. 

I can't wait for more in depth research by Fernando. Talk about how the mind sees what it wants to see. Tell us about building 7 again please :mrgreen: 

[EDIT] LOL! Somehow I just find that so damn funny. Did you notice how his own incredulity led to a new conspiracy involving the BBC deleting things from Wikipedia to cover their tracks? This little incident shows how so perfectly how the delusional conspiratorial mind works. Great stuff.


----------



## CFDG (Jun 17, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Great forum:
> 
> http://iran.whyweprotest.net/



Error 502 : Bad Gateway ?!?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 17, 2009)

It's back, Christian! 8) =o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 17, 2009)

Where is Obama?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree ... n-protests


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 17, 2009)

Obama is playing it cool, which is the right thing to do. If he were to take a crude stand - as that fool McCain is shrieking at him to do (thank goodness he didn't win) - it would play directly to Ahmadjinedad's hand, because he's claiming the same thing as his boyfriend Fernando: this is all The Great Satan's doing.

I find that stupid line about opinions being like assholes really annoying - it's always trotted out by someone who doesn't have the knowledge to participate in a conversation as an attempt to end it - but in the case of that article it applies. Foreign affairs is an extremely delicate game of chess, and we've seen what happens when an administration goes off half cocked with a total disregard for that.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 17, 2009)

Obama is showing the weakness of his ideology and is betraying the spirit of America.

Obama’s actions = Chamberlin + Carter 

Iran is already protesting that America is ‘meddling’. What’s there to lose of the Ayatollah’s trust?

And hey, our attempting to stop their determined march towards nuclear weapons is 100% ‘meddling’. Our sanctions are and were ‘meddling’. 

The protesters need to know of America’s support for their cause. It will strengthen them and protect them. 


A simple, clear statement of support would do wonders. 

Most Americans would support this. 




.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 17, 2009)

[The first half this post is missing - I must have highlighted it when it was off the screen. Will reconstruct it...]




Apart from that, it would do you a lot of good to try and understand the ideology you're attacking - even though it isn't Obama's. Hawkish muscle-brain fools always say the same thing: the other side is evil, there's no point in doing anything except fighting them, and even considering that they also have interests is a sign of weakness. Well, we're not dealing with an adventurous country like Nazi Germany was, we're dealing with one that wants to become a nuclear power in order to keep up with the other states near its borders.

I don't want to see Iran or anyone else become a nuclear power, but we're not going to accomplish anything with shouting rhetoric. We may not accomplish anything with diplomacy or "soft power" either, but it's certainly our best shot.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 17, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the link that says Al Jazeera was formed in London in 1992.
> ...



Ya! You really have to be a moron to to mix up these 2. :lol: 

Muslim are dying over there, i bet a right wing extremist like you is having a good time now? But not as much fun as the million Iraqi who died for you precious Israel right?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn that's annoying. Okay, here's what I wrote:

Your post is knee-jerk and uninformed on many levels, Jack.

A premature statement of support from Obama would do *nothing* good for the Iranian people. But it could do a lot of bad there and in the rest of the world, where he's working hard to restore our lost prestige. That's the most important part of our power, not just military strength. And I want to believe that what the rest of the world used to look up to is the real spirit of America, not the warmongering thickheaded one.

What's more, Obama doesn't come close to holding the ideology you're attacking! The first thing he did was keep Robert Gates as his Secretary of Defense. Then he increased military spending in the budget, and also asked Congress for a few dozen billion in omnibus spending for the Iraq war. After that he started moving 30,000 more troops into Afghanistan. We now have drones dropping bombs in Pakistan.

That's what you call a "weak ideology?" And Appeasement?! Hitler invaded Poland, for heaven's sake. Iran hasn't invaded anyone.

Finally, it's amazing how the right wing managed to distort Jimmy Carter's accomplishments. It may be convenient to think he was weak, but isn't it interesting that he negotiated the single most important and long-lasting accords in Mid East history? Egypt and Israel are still at peace 30 years later.

And he didn't do that with violence. It's always the same with the right wing: the other side has no interests, they're evil, and diplomacy or even soft power are all useless. Just smack 'em with the hammer.

Thank goodness not everybody is that stupid.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 17, 2009)

President Obama sent a message to the Iranian people on the eve of the Zoroastrian New Year. Now when they really need it he's got some 'reason' not to give them another message of support.


The protesters need to know of America’s support for their cause. It will strengthen them and protect them.

A simple, clear statement of support would do wonders.

Most Americans would support this.




.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 17, 2009)

Repeating something wrong doesn't make it any less wrong.

What wonders do you think it would do?

Regardless of your answers, it wouldn't do any of them. And most Americans were ready to go to war with the French six years ago. So what if they'd support it. This is why we have elected officials: to avoid the infamous tyranny of the majority.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 17, 2009)

Personally I don't see the protesters in Iran creating a Tyranny of the Majority upon the rulers and Mullahs of Iran. 

In fact, it's been just the other way around. 



The protesters need to know of America’s support for their cause. It will strengthen them and protect them.

A simple, clear statement of support would do wonders.

Most Americans would support this. 



.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm talking about a tyranny of the majority here, but that's probably not very good rhetoric to support what I'm saying. The point is that it would be unwise to come out in support of the protesters - especially now when there may not even be any evidence that the election was a sham. I believe it was, but have you seen any?

Remember, we're still going to have to deal with the Iranians after this calms down. And I suspect that the protesters know what we think of Ahmadinejad here anyway. Part of what the Iranians don't like about him is how he's isolating them from the rest of the world.

You can repeat that again, but it would still be bad policy. We all want that guy out of there, but our president has to choose his words very carefully. And I think he did.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 17, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Ashermusic @ Wed Jun 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Fernando Warez @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> ...



No, you don't have to be a moron to do so but apparently it helps in your case.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 17, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Obama is playing it cool, which is the right thing to do. If he were to take a crude stand - as that fool McCain is shrieking at him to do (thank goodness he didn't win) - it would play directly to Ahmadjinedad's hand, because he's claiming the same thing as his boyfriend Fernando: this is all The Great Satan's doing.
> 
> 
> > I agree with what you're saying here. But he's not my boyfriend. It's just weekend thing you know...
> ...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 17, 2009)

Whether or not or to what extent the election was a sham has little or no bearing at this juncture as to what is going on. 

The people of Iran have chosen this time as the open door to their opportunity to create a land of increased Freedom via regime change. The point at which this has occurred and the timing thereof may or may not be politically advantageous to any one elected American official. It is now. He who hesitates is ….? How does that saying go?

To deny them the vocal support of the American people and the weight of the Office of the President of the United States – the leader of the Free World - is in a way debilitating to their cause. 

For them to know and feel the support of this great nation state and the direction of its leadership would help them and cause their enemies to maybe think twice before they strike at them again. The Revolutionary Guard will be the main determinant of what happens with the regime. They will probably go with whatever they feel is the direction of victory. Victory always hangs tenuously in the winds until it is finally grabbed.

That’s why I contend:

The protesters need to know of America’s support for their cause. It will strengthen them and protect them. 

A simple, clear statement of support would do wonders. 

Most Americans would support this.


.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 17, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Fernando Warez @ 16/6/2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I've pretty much said what i had to say about all this.
> ...



I know you'd like to see me go away but I'm not gonna.

I know how you guys operate and that you will get together to bully and attack me hoping i will go away but it's not going to happen. So don't bother. I'll come back every time and point any obvious western propaganda if i see it. 


The irony is you guys pretend to support democracy but you're doing everything you can to silence those with a different point of view. Anybody can see that.


Oh! and you can call for a boycott if you want but it want change a thing.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 17, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Ashermusic @ Wed Jun 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Fernando Warez @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> ...



Hey. I googled Akjazeera, click on the first link, read the first line and it said it was formed in London. So yes that was a very quick search late at night. I didn't even know there was a difference with Aljazeera TV and publishing.


And you're not fooling anyone with your everything is fine about WTC7. You conduct about this is very odd. Anybody can see that.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 17, 2009)

Well that suprises me Fernando. This is not a bully attack, but for somebody who spends quite some time in researching what is good and wrong, I am kinda suprised that you base your information on the first google hit you find.

Off topic: I question the official story about WTC 7 as well. I have no clue what happened, I really have not enough info and would spend me a lifetime to gather the real correct information, but I question for sure the official story since day 1 since I remember watching bbc news who announced WTC 7 had collapsed, while switching 10 minutes later to the dutch news that day and I saw to my suprise a few minutes later WTC 7 falling down. Kinda odd, but this is completely off topic and I probably annoying everyone now with this :D
As a sidenote: I am not saying the US government blew everything up or something. I just have no clue but the official story sounds odd to me.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 17, 2009)

Here you go, Jack. Good editorial by John Kerry.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/18/opinion/18kerry.html

If you could, please copy and paste that same thing twice next post. That'll make it more convincing.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 17, 2009)

Be ever so careful as to label a call for support to be equal to ‘sabre-rattling’.

You’re swinging at windmills of your own imagination in regards to my comments.
I call not for incendiary rhetoric. You attempt to equate me with things that are not equal. Opinions of neither John Kerry or John McCain are my own. 


The protesters need to know of America’s support for their cause. It will strengthen them and protect them.

A simple, clear statement of support would do wonders.

Most Americans would support this.


.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 17, 2009)

You really love that sentence, don't you Jack. I think you should paste it three times next post. Maybe that'll make it right.

And windmills indeed. You started off comparing Obama to Chamberlain, calling my main man Jimmy a wimp, and calling Obama's ideology weak, betraying the American spirit, and so on. That's what got under my skin, not any windmills in my mind.

My suggestion is that you be ever so careful to read Kerry's article, because if you had you'd see that he disagrees with you completely. In addition to elaborating on what I'm saying about playing into Ahmajinehad's hands - and those of the Fernados of this world, if there are any others - he raises a lot of other very good points.

Here's an excerpt:

"If we actually want to empower the Iranian people, we have to understand how our words can be manipulated and used against us to strengthen the clerical establishment, distract Iranians from a failing economy and rally a fiercely independent populace against outside interference. Iran’s hard-liners are already working hard to pin the election dispute, and the protests, as the result of American meddling. On Wednesday, the Iranian Foreign Ministry chastised American officials for “interventionist” statements. Government complaints of slanted coverage by the foreign press are rising in pitch.

We can’t escape the reality that for reformers in Tehran to have any hope for success, Iran’s election must be about Iran — not America. And if the street protests of the last days have taught us anything, it is that this is an Iranian moment, not an American one.

To understand this, we need only listen to the demonstrators. Their signs, slogans and Twitter postings say nothing about getting help from Washington — instead they are adapting the language of their own revolution. When Iranians shout “Allahu Akbar” from rooftops, they are repackaging the signature gesture of the 1979 Islamic Revolution.

Mir Hussein Moussavi, the leading reformist presidential candidate, has advocated a more conciliatory approach to America. But his political legitimacy comes from his revolutionary credentials for helping overthrow an American-backed shah — a history that today helps protect protesters against accusations of being an American “fifth column.”

Iran’s internal change is happening on two levels: on the streets, but also within the clerical establishment. Ultimately, no matter who wins the election, our fundamental security challenge will be the same — preventing Iran from acquiring a nuclear weapon. That will take patient effort, and premature engagement in Iran’s domestic politics may well make negotiations more difficult."


The protesters already know America is on their side. It will weaken them and us if our leaders use the wrong rhetoric, and do nothing to protect anyone.

A simple, clear statement of support would be incendiary and a foreign policy blunder.

Most Americans couldn't even find Iran on a map, so who cares what they'd support.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 17, 2009)

The people of Iran have hearts that yearn for greater freedom. To get this they are putting their heads on the line. 

I don’t see why anyone thinks that it’s necessary to please the other princes and powers of the Middle East wò j   ¤v j   ¤v j   ¤v‘ j   ¤v’ j   ¤v“ j   ¤v” j   ¤v• j   ¤v– j   ¤v— j   ¤v˜ j   ¤v™ j   ¤vš j   ¤v› j   ¤vœ j   ¤v j   ¤vž j   ¤vŸ j   ¤v  j   ¤v¡ j   ¤v¢ j   ¤v£ j   ¤v¤ j   ¤v¥ j   ¤v¦ j   ¤v§ j   ¤v¨ j   ¤v© j   ¤vª j   ¤v« j   ¤v¬ j   ¤v­ j   ¤v® j   ¤v¯ k   ¤v¶ k   ¤v· k   ¤v¸ k   ¤v¹ k   ¤vº k   ¤v» k   ¤v¼ k   ¤v½ k   ¤v¾ k   ¤v¿ k   ¤vÀ k   ¤vÁ k   ¤vÂ k   ¤vÃ k   ¤vÄ k   ¤vÅ k   ¤vÆ k   ¤vÇ k   ¤vÈ k   ¤vÉ k   ¤vÊ k   ¤vË k   ¤vÌ k   ¤vÍ k   ¤vÎ k   ¤vÏ k   ¤vÐ k   ¤vÑ k   ¤vÒ k   ¤vÓ k   ¤vÔ k   ¤vÕ k   ¤vÖ k   ¤v× k   ¤vØ k   ¤vÙ k   ¤vÚ k   ¤vÛ k   ¤vÜ k   ¤vÝ k   ¤vÞ k   ¤vß k   ¤và k   ¤vá l   ¤vâ l   ¤vã l   ¤vä l   ¤vå l   ¤væ l   ¤vç m   ¤vê m   ¤vë m   ¤vì m   ¤ví m   ¤vî m   ¤vï m   ¤vð m   ¤vñ m   ¤vò m   ¤vó m   ¤vô m   ¤võ m   ¤vö m   ¤v÷ m   ¤vø m   ¤vù m   ¤vú m   ¤vû m


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 17, 2009)

c'mon, Jack. This is about finding fault w/Obama. You are obviously not an Obama supporter and refuse to see Nicks point about necessary prudent responses from world leaders.

I dont know- kinda tacky using this situation to suggest Obama as part of the problem.
Classic low blow conservative politics. 

Why dont YOU find a way to let the people of Iran know you support their efforts. too hard?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 17, 2009)

It's not just Americans who have those rights, contrary to what way too many of my arrogant countrymen think. But of course everyone wants that for them and everyone else.

I just can't help repeating the same thing: the simple statement of support at this time would not have the effect you want it to have.

Did you read John Kerry's editorial? It's pretty good. He explains why Obama's response is correct.

You believe the only moral thing to do is for our president to say that he's on the side of the protesters. In fact the moral thing to do is *not* to say that.

And did you ask every American whether he or she supports that statement? Do you know for a fact the protesters will be strengthened and protected by it? Or that it would work wonders?

One thinks not.

What I do know is that repeating any variation of your bit automatically turns you into a Sasha Baron Cohen Bruno wannabee.

...not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 18, 2009)

Interview with Moorehead Kennedy, one of the hostages in 1979 and former US Iranian Embassy official.


http://amfix.blogs.cnn.com/2009/06/18/f ... with-iran/


----------



## SvK (Jun 18, 2009)

MEMOS FROM TEHERAN:

(please read)

http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and- ... of-tehran/

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jun 18, 2009)

Would like to hear thoughts:

Isn't the fact that mousavi is allowed to make public appearances a clear indication that Khameini is open to throwing Ahmadinnerjacket under the buss?


----------



## SvK (Jun 18, 2009)

To be clear:

If the supreme leader had kept him under house arrest this whole time, the protests would still be the same........no more or less violence......

So thereby doesn't it indcate that supreme leader is keeping his options open to dump Ahma? In order to save his own position or what is left of it....


----------



## SvK (Jun 18, 2009)

bTW

The supreme leader will speak today and make his statement from th university where the Basiji killed the 8 students the day before yesterday.....It's 9am in Teheran now, so we will know soon........


----------



## SvK (Jun 18, 2009)

Ex CIA agent Bob Bair set something very interesting the day before yesterday.....he said that the person responsible for rigging this whole deal would have been the supreme leader and NOT Ahmadinnerjacket....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 18, 2009)

That is interesting. The best theory I heard is that the real leaders were starting to worry about the stability of their government - mostly because of the economy, of course - so they wanted to make sure Ahmadinejad won. (Gawd I hate spelling that name! I'm still always guessing.)

The other thing I keep hearing talking heads emphasize is that the marches aren't asking for the government to be overthrown, they're asking for a fair election. But at the same time this could be a turning point.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 19, 2009)

Well that was a aggravating speech by the Supreme Leader. But I suppose expected.

It sucks that he can throw Iraq in our face when it comes to human rights, really does. This is exactly the reason the "War on Terror" only promoted... terror. 

But come on he's saying his government is the defender of human rights when there isn't a single female in the building? What the hell! There is such obvious holes in his logic too. Paraphrasing here, "Don't question the results because they are what they are" How were 40 Million votes counted so fast! The reason they're being questioned is because no one trusts who's counting them in the first place!

And please a promoter of peace and human rights when he says "Death to America". So frustrating...I hope the people keep fighting for their rights! He fails to make the distinction between the people and the government. NOONE is an enemy of the people of Iran, just him.


----------



## SvK (Jun 19, 2009)

Well.....the one bit f positive news is this: If Iran continues it's revolution, they must completely overturn their system, and throw them BOTH out.

SvK


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 19, 2009)

I've turned my computer into a proxy server. Hopefully someone or some people in Iran will be able to use it. If you want to do the same, go to this blog, and scroll down to the bottom for instructions for PCs or Macs. I had a bit of hard time until I realized that there's a space between sudo and /Applications when using the Terminal (this is on Mac). If you have a problem, let me know (via PM), and I'll see if I can help you or direct you:

http://blog.austinheap.com/

Ayatollah Khamenei is a monster!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 19, 2009)

Really great forum: http://iran.whyweprotest.net/


----------



## SvK (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanx Ned!

posted from the Atlantic:

Thoughts On Khamenei's Speech

I think we find one clue to why he rigged the vote count so crudely. His argument that a majority of eleven million was too big to allow for any irregularities suggests he believed that a big lie was the only one that would work. But if you utter a big lie, you had better hope it could persuade some. It appears to have persuaded no one but a few fools at the Washington Post and the executive editor of the New York Times.
And the endless attempt to blame all this on Britain and the US and the "Zionists." This is a regime that is so hermetically sealed, so rigid in its dogma, so brutal in its ideology it probably believes its own lies. It is, as David Brooks notes today, very, very fragile. When every piece of data requires a reassertion of doctrine in order to banish reality from people's minds, government becomes impossible. All that is possible is brute force and terror.
I fear deeply what is about to happen. But I also sense that the Gandhi-strategy of the majority is a winning one. If they can sustain their numbers and withstand the nightly raids, and if they can overwhelm the capital tomorrow in another peaceful show of strength, then they can win. And the world will change. This is their struggle now, requiring the kind of courageò/   ¤º‡/   ¤ºˆ/   ¤º‰/   ¤ºŠ/   ¤º‹/   ¤ºŒ/   ¤º/   ¤ºŽ/   ¤º/   ¤º/   ¤º‘/   ¤º’/   ¤º“/   ¤º”/


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 19, 2009)

Bill Keller of the NY Times just says it's impossible to know what the real results were. He wasn't fooled.

I don't know who the supposed fools are at the Washington Post, but that blog sounds like some conservative ass taking digs at what he or she thinks are liberal papers.

The internet is good and bad.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting how different the slants in the news reports - not editorials - are about the speech.

NY Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/20/world ... anted=2&hp

CNN (emphasizing the chants of "death to America" and "death to Israel"):

http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/meast/06/ ... index.html


----------



## SvK (Jun 19, 2009)

The sun is rising in Teheran right now.......It's 5.00AM.......

May victory be on the side of the Iranian people today...GODSPEED!!!

GO IRAN!!

SvK


----------



## José Herring (Jun 19, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> Interesting how different the slants in the news reports - not editorials - are about the speech.
> 
> NY Times:
> 
> ...



In this day and age with the internet. We don't need news or news men.

Jose


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 19, 2009)

If only you guys worked as hard to overòe   ¤È©e   ¤Èªe   ¤È«e   ¤È¬e   ¤È­e   ¤È®e   ¤È¯e


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 20, 2009)

artsoundz @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> and Jose, just look at the damage youtube is causing in a big way- Some V.I members being a perfect example, The influence on lazy irresponsible "thinkers" shouldn't be ignored.



And you don't think World Trade Centre 7 was a control demolition right? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0 ... re=related

Are you protecting US or Israel's interest here? Or are you blind too? :roll: 


It's funny how anyone who sees this know exactly what it is or have serious questions right away. But online, there's this strange phenomena...


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 20, 2009)

Fernando, you just have to understand that bullying people wont get you the respect you crave.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 20, 2009)

artsoundz @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Fernando, you just have to understand that bullying people wont get you the respect you crave.



hahaha! Like i crave respect from you. And you've been attacking me ever since i step foot in the off topic section anyone can see that. Man you're hypocrisy knows no bounds. :lol: 

So what's your take on WT7? You're fine with that? :roll: Or it's just YouTube crap?


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 20, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> artsoundz @ Sat Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Fernando, you just have to understand that bullying people wont get you the respect you crave.
> ...




I'm sure you have read this before, but just in case..

http://wtc7lies.googlepages.com/didwtc7fallintoa“tidypile”initsownfootpr (for some reason if I make this url a url with tags my whole message becomes invisible, strange. So you'll have to copy and paste it.)

Look I'm no expert, but I think if it was SO obvious to the thousands upon thousands of Construction Engineers, and real demolition experts that live in America (or the world for that matter) there would be a genuine consensus that it was not possible for the tower to fall on its own? (And please don't show some random quote from a guy who claims to be an engineer.)

And BTW I did CONSIDER if it was possible for this to be a conspiracy theory, but really it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 20, 2009)

This is a crazy important day for many of us following what's going on in Iran. Can I ask that we stay on topic on this thread for a few days? Perhaps some can take their ego out for a long weekend trip...


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 20, 2009)

+1


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 20, 2009)

artsoundz @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> +1


+2.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like the protest is fizzling. You guys think that the opposition has any steam left? People have an annoying habit of getting comfortable with the status quo. I hope that's not the case.

Jose


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 20, 2009)

Iran. Iran.

Sorry, I'll stay on point.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 20, 2009)

> 9:21
> Rasht, Tabriz, Isfahan and Shiraz severe conflict between people and the military continues
> 9:30
> Rasht on fire
> ...



From the Revolutionary Road blog, from Tehran.


----------



## JB78 (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0j4kp3G5Bs&

Interesting interview from yesterdays Real time with Bill Maher regarding Iran.

Best regards
Jon


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 20, 2009)

josejherring @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > "In this day and age with the internet. We don't need news or news men"
> ...



Yeah you're right. The woò¸   ¤ät¸   ¤äu¸   ¤äv¸   ¤äw¸   ¤äx¸   ¤äy¸   ¤äz¸   ¤ä{¸   ¤ä|¸   ¤ä}¸   ¤ä~¸   ¤ä¸   ¤ä€¸   ¤ä¸   ¤ä‚¸   ¤äƒ¸   ¤ä„¸   ¤ä…¸   ¤ä†¸   ¤ä‡¹   ¤äˆ¹   ¤ä‰¹   ¤äŠ¹   ¤ä‹¹   ¤äŒ¹   ¤ä¹   ¤äŽ¹   ¤äº   ¤äº   ¤ä‘º   ¤ä’º   ¤ä“º   ¤ä”º   ¤ä•º   ¤ä–º   ¤ä—º   ¤ä˜º   ¤ä™º   ¤äšº


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 21, 2009)

josejherring @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Looks like the protest is fizzling. You guys think that the opposition has any steam left? People have an annoying habit of getting comfortable with the status quo. I hope that's not the case.
> 
> Jose



I Don't think that's the case at all. Have you seen the horrible videos coming out of there? Just makes my stomach ill.

Truly wish them strength and courage as they continue their struggle.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 21, 2009)

Evan Gamble @ Sun Jun 21 said:


> josejherring @ Sat Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the protest is fizzling. You guys think that the opposition has any steam left? People have an annoying habit of getting comfortable with the status quo. I hope that's not the case.
> ...



True. It's getting more intense. I think this is the end for the Supreme dickhead and his lame gang of clerics and their lap dog akmajerk.

I'm secretly hoping that Pres. Obama sends in the bombers to take out the government defenses to let the people on the streets have a chance.


----------



## poseur (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks much for posting the blog, ned.
man, oh man.....
damn.

d


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 22, 2009)

OTOH:


YEEEEAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! Bring down the bastards!!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 22, 2009)

For another great overview of what's REALLY going on in Iran, read this post: http://dwarfurl.com/ef81a


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 22, 2009)

wow- great link. Ned. thanks.

And thank the universe for the internet. Remarkable power.


----------



## tobyond (Jun 22, 2009)

More astonishing pics from the unrest:

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/0 ... _iran.html

This is a worthy revolution, no country in this day and age should be ruled by such an archaic theocracy, or any theocracy.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 22, 2009)

tobyond @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> More astonishing pics from the unrest:
> 
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/0 ... _iran.html
> 
> This is a worthy revolution, no country in this day and age should be ruled by such an archaic theocracy, or any theocracy.



Great images. A true testament to the power of the CIA! (o) 

I really hope the people can pull it off! Oh - and what horrible and saddening images of Neda :cry: - I hope the images of her can help bring down the regime.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 23, 2009)

There is no need of power from the CIA!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 23, 2009)

germancomponist @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> There is no need of power from the CIA!



I was, of course, kidding.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 23, 2009)

I guarantee you this is yet an other popular coup backed up by the US. All the signs are there.

And this online campaign is a part of it. 

These images are pure propaganda. Always telling the story from the revolution point of view. Turning victims into heroes. The Muousai guys portrait as the good guys who help injured officer but there's no way to know who injured the guy. Showing images of people who got shut but without showing us who shut those persons. For all we know they were shuts by CIA or Mousai supporters who though a bit of blood would shock Iranians and help overthrow the government. The fact is we don't know who's doing the killing. There's been no investigation and we just don't know. 

There's a video on YouTube that shows a guy hiding behind a window shouting at people. You think our government don't do these things? Well they do and they did it to overthrow the democratically elected president of Iran in 1953. 300 hundred innocent people died. After the protest failed to overthrow the government, they resorted to gorilla warfare tactics and killed innocent civilians and they blamed Mossadegh for it. But the truth eventually came out as we all know. Yes the US and UK did that in 1953. But of course you guys think it's ridiculous to think that the US and UK would be involve again right? :roll: 

You guys sound more and more like a bunch of online propagandist if you ask me.


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 23, 2009)

Bravo! 

And it's a 78 rpm record.


----------



## JB78 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> And you, Fernando, are a tiring, broken record. Leave us to more important things than conspiracy theories - people are dying and getting arrested left, right and centre, and the word needs to get out.



+1

Enough is enough dude.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's an interesting article that is in line with what I'm trying to say here.

http://informationclearinghouse.info/article22875.htm

I'll just copy the most relevant part and you can reed the rest.



> The claim is made that Ahmadinejad stole the election, because the outcome was declared too soon after the polls closed for all the votes to have been counted. However, Mousavi declared his victory several hours before the polls closed. This is classic CIA destabilization designed to discredit a contrary outcome. It forces an early declaration of the vote. The longer the time interval between the preemptive declaration of victory and the announcement of the vote tally, the longer Mousavi has to create the impression that the authorities are using the time to fix the vote. It is amazing that people don’t see through this trick.





> Commentators are "explaining" the Iran elections based on their own illusions, delusions, emotions, and vested interests. Whether or not the poll results predicting Ahmadinejad's win are sound, there is, so far, no evidence beyond surmise that the election was stolen. However, there are credible reports that the CIA has been working for two years to destabilize the Iranian government.
> 
> On May 23, 2007, Brian Ross and Richard Esposito reported on ABC News: “The CIA has received secret presidential approval to mount a covert “black” operation to destabilize the Iranian government, current and former officials in the intelligence community tell ABC News.”
> 
> ...





> The protests in Tehran no doubt have many sincere participants. The protests also have the hallmarks of the CIA orchestrated protests in Georgia and Ukraine.
> It requires total blindness not to see this.
> 
> Daniel McAdams has made some telling points. http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewrw/archives/027782.html (http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewrw/a ... 27782.html) For example, neoconservative Kenneth Timmerman wrote the day before the election that “there’s talk of a ‘green revolution’ in Tehran.” How would Timmerman know that unless it was an orchestrated plan? Why would there be a ‘green revolution’ prepared prior to the vote, especially if Mousavi and his supporters were as confident of victory as they claim? This looks like definite evidence that the US is involved in the election protests.
> ...


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 24, 2009)

More interesting stuff...

Noam Chomsky seem to think Ashamdinerjiad :mrgreen: won the election but tricked the count to have a clear majority. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk04v2yq ... 5785729.79


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 24, 2009)

Many people badly injured, some killed, a couple of hours ago (16h30 Tehran time). Serious clashes, lots of gunfire. People beaten like animals. This is a bad day. :(


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 24, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> And you, Fernando, are a tiring, broken record. Leave us to more important things than conspiracy theories - people are dying and getting arrested left, right and centre, and the word needs to get out.



Thanks Ned. Your avatar prove the point i was trying to make earlier. And that is a bit of blood can be use as propaganda.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 24, 2009)

CIA-Zionist spies attack the brave defenders of the supreme leader:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7_vz8-cch4


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 24, 2009)

CIA-Zionist spies meat on special, just for today:



> In Baharestan we saw militia with axe choping ppl like meat - blood everywhere - like butcher ....


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 24, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Wed Jun 24 said:


> More interesting stuff...
> 
> Noam Chomsky seem to think Ashamdinerjiad :mrgreen: won the election but tricked the count to have a clear majority.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk04v2yq ... 5785729.79



Could be true... In fact I think it's true. But the simple fact is we don't know. That's why it's prudent for Obama to play it safe (not in regards to condeming violence, but in realations to speculating on the results)

Congratulations on your first post this side of reality :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 24, 2009)

Having lunch today with a dear friend just back from Tehran. She will show me video she took on the streets, and I will help her get it out there. Marg Bar Diktator!!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 24, 2009)

Latest sad news:


> The military plain clothes have entered the crowd with high speed on bikes, they are beating people with cable and batons, almost everyone in the crowd is injured, there is blood everywhere...





> Baharestan Sq. was Tiananmen Sq. Today!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 24, 2009)

I am going to make a suggestion. Everyone who is reading this thread is probably following the events very closely and are all pretty much in agreement, except for one, who will keep responding to every new bit of info posted here, that the rest of us already know, with his..err... unique point of view.

So I respectfully suggest we stop giving him the opportunity as it is not good for our blood pressure.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I understand your point Asher, but I think we should continue talking about it. It's the least we can do I guess for this tragic situation.
A really close friend who is living here already for 6 years now just got the news that his brother was captured during the demonstrations.

Btw Ned: thanks for that link where you can setup a computer to serve as proxy server.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 24, 2009)

My pleasure and honour. Repost for those who missed it: 


> Really great forum: http://iran.whyweprotest.net/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 25, 2009)

Good thing there's a sex scandal in the US. Otherwise, the mainstream media might have had to talk about some of what took place in Tehran yesterday:

http://tinyurl.com/m87gvz

Unbelievable footage.


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 28, 2009)

josejherring @ Sun Jun 28 said:


> They're not giving up. They're still fighting. Let's do better than the main stream media. I don't care about Sanford. He's just another bible thumpin' conservative maniac who holds a bible in one had while bangin' a south America hoochie mama with the other. He's a Hippocrate. Nothing most sane people didn't already know.
> 
> But people fighting for their freedom and the right to choose their own leaders is a big, big deal.
> 
> ...



Jose, I appreciate the spirit in which you wrote this post. I really do.

However, I think the "south american hoochie mama" comment was somewhat...bordeline.

The ethics of what he did have nothing to do with the ethnicity of the young lady. I'm sure you understand what I mean and I want nothing more than to bring down that smarmy S.O.B. but ya gotta be careful here. 

Sorry to be an ass- I'm not really-just this stuff is a deeply personal issue with me.

edit- and ,yes. thanks so much Ned and Svk for keeping this thread alive. As Jose says- it IS the biggest of deals- Michael J. The Gov, Farrah- all great news and powerful but doesnt make "the Big Picture" list. 

I thank God we have a powerfully strong man in the highest office in the land-. I think Obama's contribution has been appropriate and in light of other important issues in the world)North Korea for one- well...the man's doing the job we all wanted for over10 years- more than that,if you ask me. On top of that, he's managed to accomplish important environmental issues and set some fundamental steps toward health care. That man is ORGANIZED.

If Iran escalates to the point of truly involving the U.S, then I feel much better about that potential scenario having President Obama in office. His leadership is what's going to rally the WORLD to unite against this powderkeg.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok sorry. She's a hoochie mama of Latina decent.

dude you are sensitive. I am Latin people and I wouldn't of been offended if somebody else had said it. Any woman that would sleep with a married man get's the title of slut in Puerto Rican culture. 

But if it offends, I'll tone it down next time.


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 28, 2009)

hardly sensitive. I knew in advance you probably wouldnt get it but whatever. I dug your post.

And BTW- adultery is a complicated PERSONAL issue and rarely do we get the whole story and, frankly I dont think it's anyones business. We cant assume anything but we do know is this jerk came down on Clinton back in the day for this very same thing. THAT"S the hypocrisy. 

I'll take it all back though. ALL women are sluts if they sleep with married men, Ok? In fact, all women are ho's especially if they dont sleep with me. Harrumph!!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 28, 2009)

artsoundz @ Sun Jun 28 said:


> Ok? In fact, all women are ho's especially if they dont sleep with me. Harrumph!!



LOL!!!

But we agree that we're firmly behind the protesters in Iran and I do hope they emerge victorious. I have a feeling that they will prevail.


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope you are right. But I just have a feeling it wont happen any time soon. Looking at he big picture, yes, they people have won a victory of sorts in that this may be the beginning of the end for the current leaders.

But they are such hard liner mofo's that I'm afraid it will get MUCH much worse before anything really changes. But I do see something remarkable-the world is learning that Iran is a country of people like you and I. Iran isnt so much a country of religious nutcases so much as it's a country of fiercely independent individuals-human beings demanding a fundamental right to choose. The people of Iran have the attention of the world and that is going to have a huge impact down the road.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 28, 2009)

The world won't tolerate these days this kind of abuse. The protesters are really brave. I hope Obama follows up on his promise of severe consequences for this type of behavior. If the Iranian government tumbles so will Hezbollah. It's a unique opportunity to wipe out some pretty ruthless organizations.

Jose


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 29, 2009)

Scroll down to see the face of students who could be your brother, cousin, daughter...

http://shooresh1917.blogspot.com/

Please note that this website (Revolutionary Road) is regularly updated, so there most likely will be completely new content after today, so this post will be outdated.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 29, 2009)

Feeling helpless? Give a little to increase bandwith:

https://secure.avaaz.org/en/iran_break_the_blackout/

8)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 29, 2009)

Faces of the detained and killed. Very moving:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/interac ... d-detained


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 29, 2009)

Friends for LIFE! How cute...



> Since official results of Ahmadinejad’s win, only 11 countries congratulated Ahmadinejad on his 'victory'. These countries are Tajikistan, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Turkey, the People’s Republic of China, Oman, Russia, Qatar and Venezuela.



With friends like Russia and China, it' no wonder Monsterdinejad can flip us all the bird. :roll:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 29, 2009)

PS: Afghanistan? Aren't US, Canadian, British, etc soldiers dying there to defend the govt that just sent Ahmie a bouquet of roses??


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah-it's all f...ed up. I just tell myself we are protecting the women and children first and foremost, then it's any man with peace in his heart. I'm certain there are many in Afghanistan.


----------



## SvK (Jun 30, 2009)

AHMADINEJAD FLEES FROM STUDENTS AT UNIVERSITY OF THERAN:

http://iranianrevolution.wordpress.com/ ... -students/

Go IRAN!!

SvK


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 30, 2009)

What do you do as a Revolutionary Guard, when there are no more protesters to beat up on?

http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/t ... bikes.html


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 30, 2009)

What is going on in the prisons of Iran (not for the faint of heart):

http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=97110738735&h=JHQTl&u=C38zl&ref=nf (http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?s ... 8zl&amp;ref=nf)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2009)

More tales of what happens to those who are unfortunate enough to be arrested. What a price to pay for freedom from oppressors! 

http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/t ... -them.html


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 5, 2009)

Musicians get involved:

http://www.freedomgloryproject.com/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 9, 2009)

Today (Thur. 9th) is a big day for protesting in Iran and other parts of the world. The latest from inside about today's activivites:


> Enghelab sq. getting busy. Forces are present. People protest in front of Chinese embassy as well!
> Army Unit (IRG) Positioned infront of Interior Ministry
> Heavy Security Forces at Enghelab Sq.
> Guards moving toward Jmalzadeh Cr. and Police replaced at Enghlab Sq
> ...


----------



## JohnG (Jul 9, 2009)

NYT -- "Iran Security Forces Move to Crush Renewed Street Protests"

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/10/world ... &ref=world

WSJ -- "Iranian Opposition Protests in New Ways" "Hundreds Protest in Iran" "Iran Opposition Leaders Surface" etc. 

There is a whole section on it at http://online.wsj.com/public/page/iran.html

LA Times -- "Demonstrators, security forces clash violently in Iran's streets"

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld ... 2206.story


----------



## José Herring (Jul 9, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> So where's the US press on all this?
> 
> Is it out of sight, out of mind?
> 
> ...



Michael Jackson is a gold mine. Worth more dead than alive. Clashes in Iran...That's so last month.


----------



## SvK (Jul 9, 2009)

Wer don't need the press for this...as the internet is here......I find it shame less too, But luckily The Atlantic, Huff Post, Twitter....are right there!

Go Iran..

ps: It looks like this is the beginning of a long end in Iran....they'll get there..

SvK


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 9, 2009)

Well large corporations like GE own CBS, a simple call from Obama to keep things quiet is all it takes.
I only needed to see a couple of cabinet meetings w/ Jeffrey Immelt and Warren Buffet to figure the CBS control strategy.
ABC will be silent for getting the exclusive interview at the White House fiasco a week ago. Former Clinton Lawyers and staffers are ABC correspondents so that's a pretty cheap pocket pal too.
Most of these " news " reports aren't even handled by real journalists, but cute chickies and the usual right versus the left crap.
One day real journalism will re appear and the stenographers can go back to being lobbyists and trial lawyers.

I have a few Iranian friends here I play soccer with/against and they are a rich culture and proud people who deserve at least a voice in their secular Government.
Could you imagine what a meger life we would have if the Vatican ran our Government....???
Some guy wearing a Gold Robe and an overstarched International House Of Pancakes Cooks hat telling me all about evil and not to have sex or buy certain String Libraries that don't kick back some cash...???
WTF........


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 9, 2009)

BIG day today. If you have some time, check out all the updates and videos on Saeed's blog (the twitter updates continue after the first videos):

http://shooresh1917.blogspot.com/


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for that.
An excellent insiders point of view.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 10, 2009)

Excellent documentary on the protests:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGLGEvWzEFw


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 18, 2009)

It is SO not over! Ha! :D Yesterday, on the most important day of the week, Friday (when the highly political 'prayers' offer a chance to hear the leaders speak):

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2009/0 ... index.html


----------

